
Show HN: Keyboard and mouse sharing software for Mac and PC - abinnewies
https://banditsoftware.net/
======
stephenr
What a kawinkeedink, I tried out Barrier earlier today. It worked, but (a)
looks like a Java app from 1997 and (b) it completely shit the bed when I
activated fast user switching (I had to use the trackpad on the client machine
to kill the session - if it had been a desktop I’d have had to turn one off).

I’ll try this over the weekend .

What did you use to build on windows and Mac? Or is it two separate builds
with a common protocol?

~~~
abinnewies
It's actually two separate builds (one written in Swift, the other in C#) with
a common protocol. I tried finding ways of sharing code but it ended up being
easier to just write separate applications for each platform.

Hopefully Remotely works for you, but please let me know if you have any
issues!

~~~
stephenr
I've just installed it - it seems to work pretty well - it already handled
fast user switching better than the other thing I tried.

Given it's monthly, I assume the "cloud" stuff is run on _your_ infra. Would
you consider a one-time buy option, that uses e.g. iCloud/.. whatever the
windows equivalent is.. to Sync?

But generally seems to work well. I have some wifi lag (a known issue, and I
haven't got around to running ethernet yet) so it has a very slight delay, but
I wouldn't blame the tool until I've tried it wired.

~~~
abinnewies
Oh fantastic, that's great to hear.

The Cloud Discovery feature is actually only for networks that don't support
multicast DNS. If Remotely is working for you as-is then it shouldn't be
necessary. But adding iCloud/Windows equivalent support is a great idea. I can
take a stab at implementing that.

Are you running this on mac? I've noticed that certain applications (such as
Chrome) can cause bad wifi lag. Hopefully it's still usable for you however.

Please let me know if you run into any other issues!

------
abinnewies
Hey hackers,

I've been working on this over the past year in my spare time. It's the first
product I've ever built completely solo and it feels good to get it out there!
It's great for multiple machines, everything is encrypted using SSL, and I
tried to make the device connection process as easy as possible while still
maintaining robust security.

Any suggestions or feedback is welcome! Thanks.

~~~
genuinebyte
Hello! Is the code available to look at anywhere? I'd like to stare at it
intensely.

~~~
abinnewies
It's not available at the moment. It might be at some point, but for now it's
still closed source.

